# Another price increase



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Tesla has increased the price of its cars by up to $6000.

Tesla raises prices, again

From the news article:

"The Long Range Model Y is also increasing from $62,990 to $65,990 (a $3,000 price increase), while the Performance model is up by $2,000 from $67,990 to $69,990."


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

This is still aligning with my prediction that the Model 3 and Model Y will keep increasing in price until they occupy the price point where the low-end Model S used to be - about $70,000.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

So much for helping the planet, going into purely luxury market territory.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> So much for helping the planet, going into purely luxury market territory.


I think that sends a bad message to all of us. 

The luxury market is fickle, and sticking with it brings the danger that someday your brand won't be the fashionable thing among the wealthy elite anymore, and your company will be _dead_. Not just struggling, but gone. This is the reason why Elon Musk wanted to bring Tesla into the mainstream so badly.

But now the message Elon Musk seems to be sending is that Tesla has no choice but to embrace the high-end luxury market because _only the very wealthy will be able to afford cars, _and there is no point in producing cars for people who can't buy them. Instead, let's produce driverless buses (because that's essentially what it is, for that many passengers) that will be owned by cities or corporations for everyone else.

And the message that Ford is broadcasting - along with their announcement that they're losing money on the Mach E and F150 Lightning - is that even with gas prices this high, EV's are still not fully viable in the mainstream market, and they're going to back off from it a bit. If one Big 3 automaker says that, the other two will follow soon enough, and without Tesla to prove them wrong, the forseeable future below $70k will still be gas cars.

Some might read this and think "You're just angry because you don't have $70k lying around to buy a Tesla". That's probably true, but I also actually believed in the dream of EV's replacing gas cars during my lifetime. Now it doesn't look like it will happen even in the next generations lifetime. Instead it will take a cataclysmic oil shortage and near collapse of the transportation system, and I hope _that_ doesn't happen in my lifetime.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonF said:


> If one Big 3 automaker says that, the other two will follow soon enough, and without Tesla to prove them wrong, the forseeable future below $70k will still be gas cars.


By "Big 3" are you referring to GM, Ford and Toyota? Chrysler hasn't been in the top 3 in at least two decades. Toyota has always been against BEV's preferring to make their $$ selling small hybrid battery-petrol cars while also tapping into the light truck & van (petrol only) market. And their extremely limited promotion of fuel cell vehicles are just pitiful.

At least Toyota doesn't make [stinlk] diesels.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Chinese manufacturers are making EVs in every price ranges. Not all meet US or European standards but many do. When they finally start exporting in significant volume, they will do to the EV market what they did to solar. Maybe Musk sees the writing on the wall.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

francoisp said:


> Chinese manufacturers are making EVs in every price ranges. Not all meet US or European standards but many do. When they finally start exporting in significant volume, they will do to the EV market what they did to solar. Maybe Musk sees the writing on the wall.


I don't think that's the case, anytime soon at least, because distributors might not want to set up an infrastructure for selling those here while the status of Taiwan is in flux. They could build a dealer network and then have their product suddenly cut off.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

JasonF said:


> I don't think that's the case, anytime soon at least, because distributors might not want to set up an infrastructure for selling those here while the status of Taiwan is in flux. They could build a dealer network and then have their product suddenly cut off.


Lol, if that scenario ever happens, the US will be in a much worst position than China considering our dependency on them for pretty much everything we consume.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Tesla's Net Income the past 4 quarters:

Q1-2022: 3.32B (600%+ increase Y/Y)
Q4-2021: 2.32B (700%+ increase Y/Y)
Q3-2021: 1.62B (300%+ increase Y/Y)
Q2-2021: 1.14B (1000% increase Y/Y)

I get supply and demand, if people are paying more, Tesla is going to charge more. Hey, I didn't buy two Tesla's because they're green. I bought them because the technology was cool and wanted to save some money over the long run. But lets not fall for Elon's BS that Tesla is a company meant to change the world.

He's going hardcore into the .1% mindset and is looking down on everyone and everything as if the 99.9% don't deserve to be on the same planet as him (hence why he wants to go to Mars so bad). Even comments as tone deaf as "have more kids", as if it were that simple, show how he's brilliant in some aspects, but completely idiotic in others.


----------

